# B-24 over the Hudson



## jimh (Aug 20, 2010)

We arrived at White Plains this afternoon to a waiting media flight. We obliged them with a trip down the Hudson. The rules have changed quite a bit in the last year but still very easy to do. The hardest part was keeping it down to 140kts. From takeoff to landing it took about 30 minutes, which is 10 minutes longer than normal because of the speed restriction in the corridor. If you ever get the chance this is a spectacular way to see NYC.

jim harley


----------



## jimh (Aug 20, 2010)

few more...














jim


----------



## syscom3 (Aug 20, 2010)

WONDERFULL!!!!


----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 21, 2010)

Awesome shots, Jim!

Thanks for posting 'em


----------



## hub (Aug 21, 2010)

Great Shots


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 21, 2010)

Wow, excellent shots....


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Aug 21, 2010)

very cool Jim!!!!


----------



## jimh (Aug 21, 2010)

Thanks guys! I just wish I had my video camera! Really made the media happy...judging by the turnout of people today it will be a great weekend.

jim


----------

